# Jump to last read post button - Not Working



## summerdays (14 Dec 2010)

If you press the little button to the left of the thread title - you expect it to go to the first un-read post in a thread ... currently its taking me straight to the first post.


----------



## fimm (14 Dec 2010)

This is happening for me, too.


----------



## Norm (14 Dec 2010)

It's working fine for me on Firefox at the moment. What browser are you using?


----------



## summerdays (14 Dec 2010)

Well ... strangely its gone back to working normally again .... it certainly still wasn't working half an hour ago ...

I'm on Google Chrome...


----------



## summerdays (14 Dec 2010)

Err - no its not working properly ... I think on threads I have already looked at this morning it is jumping to the right place (hence the previous post saying it was working) but on threads that I looked at yesterday (in some cases replied to), it goes to the first post. Its rather frustrating having to try and work out which was the last post I read especially when it is over several pages.


----------



## benb (14 Dec 2010)

Same problem for me on Chrome.


----------



## fimm (14 Dec 2010)

I'm on IE7 and I think what has actually happened is that my browsing history has been deleted, so the system has "forgotten" where I've read to on threads older than this morning. I'm seeing the same effect as Summerdays.


----------



## mark barker (14 Dec 2010)

Same here on Camino....


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2010)

Same for me too - I had masses of unread threads when I logged in a few moments ago.

It looks like the thread marking history has failed or disappeared.

I'll put a support ticket in with IPS.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


> Same for me too - I had masses of unread threads when I logged in a few moments ago.
> 
> It looks like the thread marking history has failed or disappeared.
> 
> ...



Is this a first ???



Something goes wonky with CC ....











.... and it's not been Shaun 'tweeking'/ fiddling ??? 

[Font sizes are playing up a bit too]


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2010)

IT's all gone a bit Pete Tong ... ain't IT


----------



## MacB (14 Dec 2010)

Oh I think our 'midnight fairy' has been having a fiddle again, but he does it so nicely


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2010)

Why thank you ... I aim to please ... 

Anyway, I've rebuild the internal caches - let me know if things improve?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MacB (14 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


> Why thank you ... I aim to please ...
> 
> Anyway, I've rebuild the internal caches - let me know if things improve?
> 
> ...



Everything seems to be back to normal barring the own post bit, where it is still showing stuff as new that isn't. Not a problem though, it was the same when it all changed over and faded away quickly...or at least it did for people like me that post and read a lot.


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2010)

If you've read up to date and want to clear all the "old" read markers, you can use the link (upper right) on the forums, or the global "Mark Board As Read" marker at the bottom left.

After that, it should maintain the markers again.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (14 Dec 2010)

Aha! I think this answers the question I was thinking of putting: why have all the threads suddenly got 'new posts' markers when they haven't actually got any new posts..? Perhaps the thread title should reflect this 'funny' too. As long as it's a 'one-off' ...


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2010)

Hopefully a one-off - it's certainly the first time it's happened.

If it happens again though I'm off to another cycling forum ...


----------



## summerdays (15 Dec 2010)

Hmm... there is still something wierd going on .... with threads that started yesterday such as this one, CC response and the Christmas song ones ... all ones I had read and obviously posted on this one ... it took me to the 1st post of the day yesterday.

Whereas I though I saw it take me to the first post of yesterday on a thread that I had read before yesterday ... but I'm finding it harder to find an example of that. Well for the Split from Incident and Outcome it took me to post 3 dated 13th Dec, and yet I had read up to and including the last post No 14. Just checked on the Get some f****ing lights thread and found that it took me to post 201 again on the 13th December despite reading to the end of that one, and on the Is this a wind up thread again 13th Dec... post 12, and I typed no 16 yesterday.

So is it that my history seems to have been restored to 13th Dec? And that now it should be OK barring catching up with the blips from yesterday?


----------



## slugonabike (15 Dec 2010)

Still seems hit and miss here, and I had a font size incident this morning too.


----------



## Shaun (15 Dec 2010)

It's still not working correctly, so I've submitted a support ticket for the techies to have a look.

It rolled back overnight to somewhere around yesterday afternoon (if that's any help in getting back to where you were).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## slugonabike (15 Dec 2010)

I marked everything as read and it now seems better, thanks.


----------



## tjsc1 (15 Dec 2010)

Its not working for me either. I use microsoft and when I scroll down the thread list and pick one to read, it jumps to half way down the first or second page (if there is a second page). Also when I finish I always clear the 'marked board as read' go back a minute later and I still have 2 or 3 pages still there. ( I know some people are fast, but not that fast)!!


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


> If it happens again though I'm off to *another cycling forum* ...





Admin said:


> It's still not working correctly, so I've submitted a support ticket for the techies to have a look.


Which one, then?


----------



## Shaun (15 Dec 2010)

YACC ... it's a new one that will be opening soon ...  ... as soon as I can get the software installed ... lol


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


> YACC ... it's a new one that will be opening soon ...  ... as soon as I can get the software installed ... lol


Will smileys be banned on CycleChat then?

_(* runs and hides *) _


----------



## Shaun (15 Dec 2010)




----------



## 661-Pete (15 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


>


I think we can take that as a 'no' then


----------



## summerdays (15 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


> YACC ... it's a new one that will be opening soon ...  ... as soon as I can get the software installed ... lol



What advanages will it have over CC ... given the same software and the same lunatic who tinkers with the system great person in charge


----------



## Shaun (16 Dec 2010)

You'd have to ask the guy over at Yet Another CycleChat ... personally, I've heard he's a bit odd.


----------



## Shaun (16 Dec 2010)

Board seems okay this morning ... <crosses fingers>


----------

